
Termui – Go terminal dashboard - wtbob
https://github.com/gizak/termui
======
mholt
The author likes terminals a lot:
[http://gizak.github.io/](http://gizak.github.io/)

Projects like this make me want to have an excuse to use them.

~~~
enkitosh
This project makes me want to have an excuse to learn go!

------
swah
Let me also plug this great little building block that this library is using:
[http://github.com/nsf/termbox-go](http://github.com/nsf/termbox-go)

------
lloeki
Turns out I recently wrote a dashboard client (quick hack in Ruby, soon
converted to Go) for our status monitor app server (in Go, exposes only an API
to get the results). The monitor is on Digital Ocean and the dashboard is on
premises and runs on ArchLinux (on an old spare machine, soon a RPi because
noise and thermal exhaust, and why wwe'll convert the client to Go, to lower
overhead as much as possible), switches to vt8 on boot and does its thing
straight into tty8. It can also be run locally, is responsive to resize, and
triggers notifications via the bell (pcspkr on the dashboard machine, terminal
bounce+tab icon on OS X Terminal.app) when something bad happens.

Learning about terminal escape sequences and capabilities (SIGWINCH, alternate
screen, doing coloring non naively, clear part/all of line/screen) was quite
fun and not that hard.

Going terminal/VT is incredibly interesting for us when building such tools
because the setup is extremely simple, robust, secure, and portable.

This package will certainly allow us to go to the next level much more easily.

------
jonasrosland
Using this together with cool-retro-term
([https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-retro-
term](https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-retro-term)) produces quite awesome
results:
[http://imgur.com/gallery/i1LtkK7/](http://imgur.com/gallery/i1LtkK7/)

------
nkozyra
Are there other in-terminal applications that have browser-like presentation
options like this? Specifically with padding/margin and a "responsive" view?

In short, very, very cool.

~~~
Zikes
There's a node.js implementation of something very similar at
[https://github.com/yaronn/blessed-contrib](https://github.com/yaronn/blessed-
contrib)

~~~
homarp
as the second line of the readme said

"Go terminal dashboard. Inspired by [blessed-contrib], but purely in Go."

------
yaronn01
HN discussion about the Node.JS implementation (blessed-contrib) a couple of
months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8888089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8888089)

~~~
chjj
If we want to trace back the lineage completely, here's the discussion on
blessed ([https://github.com/chjj/blessed](https://github.com/chjj/blessed)):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6058639](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6058639)

I guess it wasn't very popular in spite of the projects it influenced. :)

Although, blessed-contrib does add some pretty cool widgets.

~~~
yaronn01
blessed is an amazing engineering work! I hoped the name blessed-contrib to
show the project roots.

termui is built upon termbox-go in a similar way that blessed-contrib builds
on blessed, which is why I found them similar.

~~~
chjj
yaronn, I totally appreciate that. I like seeing projects based on blessed,
and yours might be the first major library to do that. The drawille ascii art
in blessed-contrib is awesome, and it's good because I think it belongs in a
separate library. It might be too specific for blessed core. That being said,
I definitely want to add a table widget to blessed eventually. It should be in
there.

------
draven
Awesome, those kind of terminal interface look like what the future would have
been according to the scifi movies I watched when I was a kid!

------
user826
This is pretty cool! Do you guys know if there is a web app that lets you
create dashboards like this one?

~~~
krat0sprakhar
Well, a popular one is Dashing by Shopify -
[https://github.com/shopify/dashing](https://github.com/shopify/dashing)

------
fit2rule
Delightful! So much information density in so few bytes ..

------
mseepgood
Why is there text written over other text in the screenshots? It makes
everything look broken, cluttered, distracting and difficult to read.

------
math0ne
Nice to see this project is progressing since it was last posted. I personally
have a similar thing hacked together for some specific server monitoring
stuff, would love to someday port all our analytics over to something like
this.

------
frodopwns
Looks familiar: [https://github.com/yaronn/blessed-
contrib](https://github.com/yaronn/blessed-contrib)

~~~
vowelless
It says so in the README.md

> Go terminal dashboard. Inspired by blessed-contrib, but purely in Go.

------
riyadparvez
Any other framework like this in Python or C++?

~~~
lrm242
Python has urwid.

------
eridal
sweet!!

I'd love that _htop_ work with this

ref: [http://man.cx/htop](http://man.cx/htop)

------
comboy
Does the software name come from "tesuji" by any chance? Because that would be
very clever :)

------
kowdermeister
I like the visuals and I'm also happy to see a Go project with easy to read
real world demo codes.

------
c0mputer
When I try to run any examples, it just exits with no error.

------
attozk
Very nice. It makes me want to switch to vim as well.

------
agumonkey
I have images of tty-DOM, is it bad ?

~~~
jasonsync
Which terminal emulation do you support?

(1)None (2)Ansi (3)Avatar (4)VT-100 (5)Rip Graphics

~~~
tracker1
I remember those days fondly.. my BBS was still running in 2012 (via telnet),
been wanting to find time to get it back online again. Though, RIPScript is
kind of a waste artifact at this point, text-mode art is still pretty cool,
and seeing a bit of activity.

------
dradtke
This looks pretty awesome.

------
kreas
That looks amazing.

------
fmdud
Oh wow yes please.

------
revskill
Github is going down. I can't access now.

------
andyl
wow looks sweet. will this run inside a tmux session?

